# dutchbreed.com



## Thorn (Jul 12, 2008)

Easy all. Like the look of some of there seeds and am planning on getting some soon. Just wondered if anyone wanted to share any experiences they've had with them. Also, they use the PPPay - anyone know if this is safe and everything?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone? Don't make me take back that thanks! :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Thorn 

What strains were you considering?

Ive looked on the site and was curious as to what has taken your fancy


----------



## Thorn (Jul 14, 2008)

i like the look of the lowryder mint - a good low stealth plant as apparently it smells nothing like green. I also like the purple evolution and orange candyfloss although don't really have room for them at the moment


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

AF take longer than they say, I find it odd that a site selling to the UK in £ sterling has *SO* many spelling mistakes on it, the mistakes are all over the site.

Lowryder Mint  > description > Lowryder Mint is a cross with Matanuska Mint and a undisclosed ruderalis then inbred to make it 100% auto flower, Some phenos of Lowryder Mint smell of garden mint even having that mint leaf taste and has higher thc than original Lowryder and a totally different gene pool for people to play with, Lowryder Mint from seed to finish in 9 weeks just like Lowryder original but with a little more yield with cfl or hps lighting.




Seed to harvest: 9 to 10 weeks
THC level: Strong 17-23%
Yield per plant: 30 grams upto 40(in ideal conditions)
Order number: #A4
Price: £30.00  GBP


Sounds interesting :hubba: 

Please make checks and or UK postal orders payable to P . Bradley. if sending cash please send by sighned for and include you email address in with a letter so we can email you to let you know we got it and see where you want them sending.

Its spelt Cheque!
Signed!

How are you planning on paying?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 14, 2008)

dunno really, last time i paid by card from a different seedbank, but i may go for cheque or postal order. Yea they sound pretty good. Check out their special seeds...that orange candy floss sounds great, but they really need to get a picture up there.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive just been googling the company and some say its 100% legit and they got seeds quick etc, just looks a site where I wouldnt personally buy from, if you do buy seeds I suggest making an Email address that is easily deleteable and have the seeds sent to a safe house not your home and pay by a postal order bought not from your home town


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't worry about any of those people who may claim they have gotten ripped off. Dutchbreed has the best stealth delivery out there, it's so good that I don't even know why more people don't complain about getting ripped off because of not being able to find their seeds!

The reason there's spelling and grammar errors are because the person who codes their website isn't a professional web designer, he's the admin of their forum. Speaking of that, the fact that they even have a forum (and it's an active one with plenty of info on their strains) makes them more legit than those sketchy seedbanks without one.

Hippy, I am curious why you assume the harvest window on the autos are incorrect. Some _may_ take a week longer than they say (as with all strains), but plenty of people who have grown those harvest within that time frame. Plain old Lowryder isn't the only kind of auto out there ya know. 

With that said, I have ordered from Dutchbreed and I think it's the best seedbank out there. Contrary to other seedbanks, they breed their strains *themselves* instead of being the middle man, and I believe their breeders create the highest quality strains/seeds available. I think I'll stick with these guys for my seeds instead of some generic, commercially known seed company like Nirvana or Dutch Passion.

Right now, I think the only way you can order online is through PPPay and possibly AlertPay and yes it is safe and secure. They are currently creating a system where you can order directly with a credit card. Check out the payments section for a more discreet version of their site, and be sure to check out their forum if you have any questions.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Don't worry about any of those people who may claim they have gotten ripped off. Dutchbreed has the best stealth delivery out there, it's so good that I don't even know why more people don't complain about getting ripped off because of not being able to find their seeds!
> 
> The reason there's spelling and grammar errors are because the person who codes their website isn't a professional web designer, he's the admin of their forum. Speaking of that, the fact that they even have a forum (and it's an active one with plenty of info on their strains) makes them more legit than those sketchy seedbanks without one.
> 
> ...


 
Hello I F  

Its good to read your input 

I tell true about taking longer than the advertised harvest time, but then again Im talking from an outside growers view, many insiders say the same about wait wait wait for ambers to show, all AF are the same in my view, if you have tried these AF and had quicker results then good for you :aok: 

I said nothing at all about being ripped off, you must know something.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I ordered some Lowryder Mint seeds, 12 seeds for £30 inc. postage. They arrived yesterday. I paid by cheque so had to wait for that to clear, but other than that they were super fast! The seeds look brilliant and I just cam't wait to get some started!!! But alas I have to wait and be patient. Got a couple of weeks left on my current LR2 

Will definaely be coming back to this seedbank as I'm intrigued by many of their strains. Thanks everyone for commenting 

By the way I'd just like to say a little note on auto flowering strains flowering times... I currently have a 6 and a half week old LR2 and its already showing some amber trichs!


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 1, 2008)

For those who use dutchbreed and live in the US, how did you pay?

I know that dutchbreed uses pppay.  I'm a non-registered user.  

When I try to input the country, it doesn't list USA as an option.  It lists all european countries.

Does dutchbreed delivery to the US?  If so, what do I do?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

not sure bought that bro, any states people able to answer?


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

oh and HONK in response to your avatar 

Ever watched Futurama? I love it  Theres one episode called The Honking - I watched it last week after a crud day at work and it was so funny


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

I live in the states and was gonna make an order through dutchbreed but was gonna have to pay through Western Union.That's $20 on top of the price so I said forget it.

If you order they also said they would split packs.I was gonna get 4 seeds a piece of 3 different strains.Just wish  they'd take credit cards already.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

ahhh thats a shame time4tokin


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was considering using services like Western Union...but I think it'll be faster and easier to use a credit card.  They accept credit cards right?  I don't know...lol  

I love futurama!!!  But I don't remember the episode you're talking about.  I'm sure it'l hella funny though!   

Anyone from the states care to share your experience with dutchbreed?
Thanks guys!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> I was considering using services like Western Union...but I think it'll be faster and easier to use a credit card.  They accept credit cards right?  I don't know...lol
> 
> I love futurama!!!  But I don't remember the episode you're talking about.  I'm sure it'l hella funny though!
> 
> ...



No credit cards,that's why I was gonna have to use Western Union in the first place.


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 1, 2008)

So I take it they only accept credit cards for european countries like france, switzerland, etc...

I'd rather not send a money order.  I guess I'm going to stick with the doc, lol.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> So I take it they only accept credit cards for european countries like france, switzerland, etc...
> 
> I'd rather not send a money order.  I guess I'm going to stick with the doc, lol.



Doc orders have been getting nabbed from customs.I would go with Attitude or dope-seeds.com


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I just got my order in from theattitudeseedbank, in 5 days! I still have 2 orders from dope-seeds still coming, but both are good places to order with secure credit card checkouts! 420usagrow


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I think I'm going with dope-seeds.com.  

I just looked over their site and they have a good selection of auto's which is exactly what I was looking for.
-But the site says they do not ship to the US.  Do they say that to protect themselves?  They really ship to the US right?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I think I'm going with dope-seeds.com.
> 
> ...



Yep! I've used them twice now.Did you see the snowryders?Last time I looked they weren't with the rest of the autos.


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 1, 2008)

Didn't see the snowryder, but there are a lot of different types I would love to grow.

I ordered the auto-AK47 from the Doc last Friday.  I hope they move safely into my possesion, LOL.  

If I do get my seeds be sure to check out my journal!   
I hope I'll get at least one female this time (fingers crossed)


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Didn't see the snowryder, but there are a lot of different types I would love to grow.
> 
> I ordered the auto-AK47 from the Doc last Friday.  I hope they move safely into my possesion, LOL.
> 
> ...



Here's the link.Just scroll down a little and you'll see it.
http://dope-seeds.com/dope-seeds.htm#snowryder


----------



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2008)

Personally I like Dutchbreed.  I ordered from them twice and have received my orders twice in a timely fashion. They do ship to the US.  I don't believe they take Paypal anymore.  You can either send them the payment in the mail, or pay using Western Union.

For some reason their e-mail service doesn't seem to be working well lately though, but I still received my seeds.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 1, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> For those who use dutchbreed and live in the US, how did you pay?
> 
> I know that dutchbreed uses pppay.  I'm a non-registered user.
> 
> ...



US here. I shot them an email asking if there was any way to pay with a credit card. The ppay only takes those with accounts in british pounds, or euros, so that was out. They sent me back an email saying that every time they set up a way to pay by CC someone tells the company supplying the service what products they actually sell, and they get dropped. So check, money order, or western union is the only way. But, I will still order from them eventually, just burning up the CC avenue first. They have some autos I'm ineterested in.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Thorn.  I ordered 10 Auto Hindu Kush and 5 Auto White Russians.  Got em today, 8 days after order was placed and I am on the East Coast.  Jim threw in an extra Hindu Kush bean and 10 free Thai x Skunk seeds.  Great seedbank!


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 1, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> US here. I shot them an email asking if there was any way to pay with a credit card. The ppay only takes those with accounts in british pounds, or euros, so that was out. They sent me back an email saying that every time they set up a way to pay by CC someone tells the company supplying the service what products they actually sell, and they get dropped. So check, money order, or western union is the only way. But, I will still order from them eventually, just burning up the CC avenue first. They have some autos I'm ineterested in.



Wow, just the answer I was looking for!!!

THANKS!!!


----------



## marcnh (Mar 26, 2009)

I ordered twice from Dutchbreed.com using western union.  They also had very good email communication with me.  I order all autos lowberry, and mini thunderfuck, they gave me 6 free amnezia haze.  I got my seeds in about ten days and they were sent to "general delivery". Very stealthy. Like this:

Your name
General Delivery
your town, your zip 

So, you can even have it delivered to any PO you want.  You just go to the counter, show them your id, and say general delivery please.  This way they don't get your home address.  That's the way I do it.


----------

